# Test Suggestions? Please? I go in July 25th, 2014



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Going in at the end of July for an endoscopy and an colonoscopy. I have had an allergy blood test and a celiac blood test, previously. Both were negative though I wonder what the hell they look for and what they miss by limiting the specific protein interactions they're testing. But that's another discussion.

I am getting:

- Comp. Metabolic Panel w/eGFR

- IBD Differentiation Panel

- Celiac Disease Comprehensive Panel w/Reflex

- CBC w/Diff (Hgb, Hct, RBC, WBC, Plt, Diff)

- PTT, Activated

- PT w/INR

- Sed Rate by Mod West

Do all these tests sound about right? Ought I be asking for any other kinds of tests while knocked out like gallbladder tests and a sigmoidoscopy?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you have any red flag symptoms (like bloody diarrhea or inexplicable weight loss)?

Cause it sounds pretty comprehensive. Although I might have a stool test for parasites if that hasn't been done before getting scoped.

Some of the red flags show up in the blood work so usually they don't go for more tests (including the scopes you are already scheduled for) until they see if those are OK.

If you are already scheduled for a colonoscopy you don't need a sigmoidoscopy on top of it. They see everything in the colonoscopy they see in the sigmoidoscopy. Sometimes they don't do any scopes until after the know there is an abnormality on the blood work.

The older you are the more likely they are to scope to see that you don't have any GERD damage or polyps.

Are you having symptoms of gall bladder attacks (3-6 or more hours of extreme upper right quadrant pain, may be felt in the upper back near the shoulder blade, usually after eating one of your fattier meals)?

You probably don't need gall bladder testing if all you have are typical IBS symptoms.

FWIW, celiac testing for IBS symptoms is pretty common as some people have that before they become infertile, brittle boned, or anemic.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have had bloody poop but usually only after drinking booze, which I have stopped. It's hard to notice otherwise but sometimes when I am feeling particularly sick, my poop is dark/black. It's not a regular occurrence, though.

I'll ask for the stool test, thanks for that suggestion.

I do not have the gall bladder symptoms, thank goodness so you are probably right, I probably don't need gall bladder testing.

I am 34 but deal with my body rejecting 85% of what I eat, even if it's on the FODMAP diet. It just depends on the level of stress I am dealing with, that day or week. My flare ups last anywhere from one to three weeks long. I get so tired of being sick that I just want to sleep and get grouchy and reclusive. Yoga really helped but it costs money and requires an amount of motivation that is difficult to maintain.

You are wonderful for your reply and suggestions. Thank you.


----------

